# Hilfe für Beckhoff BC9000



## Pockebrd (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab von Beckhoff folgendes zu Hand:
BC9000, KL1104, KL9010, KL1408
Mit Beckhoff hatt ich bisher noch nichts zu tun. Würde mal gern wissen, was es alles braucht damit ich ein Programm in den BC9000 rein bekomm und die Ausgänge mit einer Und Verknüpfung der Eingänge schalten kann.
Was für eine Software würde ich benötigen ? Kostenpunkt ?
Und wie oder mit was kann ich mir am besten die Grundkentnisse dafür aneignen, Bücher, PDF Dateien etc. ?


Gruß Markus


----------



## BerndAllgäu (18 Januar 2011)

Schau doch mal auf der Beckhoff Homepage... (InfoSys)

Dort findest du Informationen zum BC9000 (IP-Adresse einstellen, Klemmen usw.)

Software kannst du Dir von der Homepage (TwinCat) gratis herunterladen. Lass dich auch nicht von der "30 tage Lizenz" iritieren - dies betrifft nur die Soft-SPS - die Programmierumgebung ist kostenlos!!!

Ansonsten genügen 24V an der Steuerung und ein Netzwerkkabel.

mal die ersten schritte:

- IP-Adresse einstellen (über die DIP schalter unter der abdeckung - weiß ich nich auswendig --> InfoSys)
- TwinCat installieren (PLC)
- Beispielprogramme findest du auch im InfoSys unter den jeweiligen Themen z.B. in den SPS Bibliotheken
- soweit ich das im kopf hab gibts für die BC9000 einen inbetriebnahmeleitfaden...

unsd wenns garnicht klappt einfach mal melden wenn umd die ersten Schritte geht - aber lernen mußt schon selber... ;-)



Gruß Bernd


----------



## Pockebrd (22 Januar 2011)

Gutem Morgen,
die Software hab ich.
Hatte sie auch schon mal geöffnet. Ist aber noch ein Großes Rätzel was ich mit der Software alles machen kann. Da gibts ja auch mehrere Programme, wie ein Manager, ein Controler.... Weiß noch nicht recht wie ich da beginnen soll.
Beispielprogramme hatte ich noch keine gefunden.


Markus


----------



## BerndAllgäu (22 Januar 2011)

schau mal hier...

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcquickstart/html/tcquickstart_intro.htm?id=9118

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Cassandra (22 Januar 2011)

*F1 = Hilfe*




Pockebrd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab von Beckhoff folgendes zu Hand:
> BC9000, KL1104, KL9010, KL1408
> Mit Beckhoff hatt ich bisher noch nichts zu tun. Würde mal gern wissen, was es alles braucht damit ich ein Programm in den BC9000 rein bekomm und die Ausgänge mit einer Und Verknüpfung der Eingänge schalten kann.
> ...


 
Hallo Pockebrd, 
erstmal Glückwunsch zu so viel Eigeninitiative gleich die Hardware anzuschaffen, ohne die geringst Ahnung wie was funktioniert! Mit welcher der beiden Eingangsklemmen willst du die Ausgänge ausgeben?!? Brauchst du überhaupt Ausgänge? 

Hast du schon mal was von der Suchfunktion hier gehört?
Ich gebe ja zu, dass es inzwischen nicht mehr einfach ist, brauchbare Beiträge zu finden. Was meinst du, an was das liegen könnte?  :sb7:

Von Beckhoff gibt es folgende Kurzanleitung:
http://download.beckhoff.com/downlo...inCAT/Einleitung_IEC1131-3_Programmierung.pdf

Ansonsten finde ich die Handbücher von CoDeSys besser:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/759/ger_manu/333/m933301d.pdf
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/759/ger_manu/333/m933302d.pdf

Für den Fall, dass das CoDeSys- Handbuch den Informationen von Beckhoff widerspricht, gilt natürlich die Variante vom InfoSys. Das kommt aber nur in ganz wenigen Punkten vor und sollte für dich im Moment keine Rolle spielen.



Pockebrd schrieb:


> Ist aber noch ein Großes Rätzel was  ich mit der Software alles machen kann. Da gibts ja auch mehrere  Programme, wie ein Manager, ein Controler.... Weiß noch nicht recht wie  ich da beginnen soll.


 Da hilft nur lesen, zuhören und probieren.  

LG Cassandra
--------------------
 PS: Auch das InfoSys hat eine Suchfunktion. Gib mal „Beispiel“ ein...


----------



## Pockebrd (22 Januar 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Pockebrd,
> erstmal Glückwunsch zu so viel Eigeninitiative gleich die Hardware anzuschaffen, ohne die geringst Ahnung wie was funktioniert! Mit welcher der beiden Eingangsklemmen willst du die Ausgänge ausgeben?!? Brauchst du überhaupt Ausgänge?


 
Ich hab die KL2408 vergessen zu erwähnen. Die Hardware hab ich nicht selbst gekauft. Ich verdrahte sie, und die Software wird später, nicht von mir eingespielt. Die Ein und Ausgänge würde ich vorher gern mit einem kleinen Programm testen. Genau, bis jetzt noch die geringste Ahnung von beckhoff.



> Hast du schon mal was von der Suchfunktion hier gehört?


 
Ja das wird einem ja immer nahe gelegt wenn man in einem Forum was fragt. Wozu eigentlich ein Forum wenn mann googeln kann ?




> Von Beckhoff gibt es folgende Kurzanleitung:
> http://download.beckhoff.com/downlo...inCAT/Einleitung_IEC1131-3_Programmierung.pdf
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich die Handbücher von CoDeSys besser:
> ...


 

Deswegen keine Suchfunktion, da mann doch nützliches von anderen erfahren kann.


----------



## Cassandra (23 Januar 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> ...Ja das wird einem ja immer nahe gelegt wenn man in einem Forum was fragt. Wozu eigentlich ein Forum wenn mann googeln kann ?...
> Deswegen keine Suchfunktion, da mann doch nützliches von anderen erfahren kann.


 Hallo Pockebrd, 
danke dass du mich aufgeklärt hast. Zusammengefasst heißt das:


Handbücher sind dafür da, dass andere dir daraus vorlesen können,
Suchfunktionen werden nicht benötigt, weil du andere fragen kannst, die die Handbücher gelesen haben und
das Forum ist ein Ersatz für selbständiges erarbeiten von Lösungen – Suchmaschinen sind überflüssig!
LG Cassandra
---------------------------
PS: google mal „LMAA“


----------



## Pockebrd (23 Januar 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Handbücher sind dafür da, dass andere dir daraus vorlesen können,
> Suchfunktionen werden nicht benötigt, weil du andere fragen kannst, die die Handbücher gelesen haben und
> das Forum ist ein Ersatz für selbständiges erarbeiten von Lösungen – Suchmaschinen sind überflüssig!




Ja
Ja
Ja
Hast du schon mal was von der Suchfunktion hier gehört?


> Hast du schon mal was von der Suchfunktion hier gehört?


 
Und warum dann immer die blöde Antwort. Entweder helfen oder Klappe halten.
Aber es gibt ja noch mehr von den Standart Antworten.... Was mich wundert ist, das Casandra kein Erfahrener Benutzer ist, bei anderen Foren abgeschaut ?

PS. Hab gegoogelt, kannst du Schokolade scheißen ?


----------



## Chräshe (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo Markus,   

  es ist gut möglich, dass Cassandra manchmal etwas provoziert. Ganz Unrecht hat sie aber nicht. Bei so Aussagen wie 



Pockebrd schrieb:


> Ist aber noch ein Großes Rätzel was ich mit der Software alles machen kann.


stellen sich bei mir auch die Nackenhaare.

  Über das, was danach kam, will ich gar nicht reden…



Pockebrd schrieb:


> Die Ein und Ausgänge würde ich vorher gern mit einem kleinen Programm testen.


  Das ist doch mal ein Ansatz für eine konkrete Frage. Du könntest fragen:

"Wie kann ich die Ausgänge an dem BC9000 zur Kontrolle der Verdrahtung ansteuern, wenn noch kein Programm aufgespielt ist?"

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## Pockebrd (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
tja ist halt mal so das ich mit Beckoff noch nichts zu tun habe. Die Software einmal gestartet und angeschaut hab. Mein Ziel, ein kleines Programm erstellen und testen. Also was mach ich, ich werf mal mein Anliegen in die große Runde. Und freu mich für hilfreich Tips, oder ärgere mich über andere. Was ist jetzt daran so schlimm wenn ich nicht soooo ne korrekte Frage stell. Es hat jeder verstanden was ich möchte. 
Soll ich jetzt ein Nachweis bringen was ich schon gegoogelt hab, oder was von einem Hanbuch mit 387 Seiten nicht verstanden hab ?



Gruß Markus


----------



## Chräshe (24 Januar 2011)

Welches Handbuch?
  Was ist auf der Seite 387 unklar?


----------

